# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Demirden Dag Nerede?

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

DEMİRDEN DAĞ NEREDE?

Bölücülerin yaratmaya çalıştığı "Kürt milliyetçiliği" Kawa efsanesine dayandırılır... Halbuki efsane bir değil ki!.. Biz de TUFAN EFSANESİ ile ERGENEKON EFSANESİ'nden bahsedelim. 
TUFAN'dan sonra NUH'un gemisinin CUDİ dağına oturduğu, ve Türklerin Nuh'un oğlu YAFES'ten geldiği efsaneleri birleştirildiğinde; TüRKLERİN TUFAN'dan sonraki İLK YURDU'nun GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU olduğu ortaya çıkar!..(5) 

Bu efsaneleri doğrular biçimde CUDİ dağı eteklerinde Hz. NUH makamı, URFA'da Hz. İBRAHİM makamı, ERGANİ'de ZüLKARNEYN makamı vardır. 

Ayrıca Hz. İDRİS, Hz. şİT, Hz. ELYASA da DİYARBAKIR-şAM arasındaki bölgelerde yaşamışlardır. Hz. YUNUS NİNOVA'da, Hz. DANYAL ile Hz. 

LOKMAN üUKUROVA bölgesinde yaşamışlardır. Diğer peygamberler ise MEZOPOTAMYA bölgesinden aşağıya ARABİSTAN'a inmişler; MEKKE, MEDİNE, KUDüS civarlarında yaşamışlardır. 

Hz. İBRAHİM'in babasının adının AZER olması, onun sonradan HAZAR Türkleri diye bilinen boydan geldiğinin ve HAZAR DENİZİ civarında, yani TüRK DİYARI'nda yaşıyan biri olduğunun delilidir. Hz. LOKMAN ile ölümsüzlük peşinde koşan SüMER efsane kahramanı GILGAMIş arasındaki paralellik ise gözardı edilemez. (6) 

Hz. ZüLKARNEYN'in demir kütükleri eritme kıssası, Türklerin ERGENEKON'dan çıkmaları efsanesine son derece benzemektedir. Demirden dağın bulunduğu yer olan ERGENEKON ile ERGANİ kelimesi arasındaki benzerlik sadece bir tesadüf müdür?.. Yoksa eritilip te yol açılan bu "yekpare maden" dağ, demir ve bakırın son derece bol olduğu Güneydoğu Anadolu'daki MADEN DAĞI mıdır?.. 

İlk demir cevherinin ANADOLU'da işlenmiş olduğu, TUNü üAĞI'nın da ANADOLU'da başladığı unutulmamalıdır. şu halde ERGENEKON DESTANI'nı alıp götürüp ALTAY Dağlarında bilinmeye bir yere atmak doğru olur mu?.. 

Nasıl ki çok daha yeni olan KüROĞLU destanı, BOLU BEYİ-üAMLIBEL ile başlayıp kendini ta ORTA ASYA'nın derinliklerinde bulur ve her gittiği yerde teferruatı değişirse; ERGENEKON destanının da esası aynı kalıp teferruatı değişmiş, TüRKLER'in düşmanı üİNLİ olup çıkmıştır. 

Elbette ki, ORTAASYA da bizim vatanımızdır... BİZİM, AT SIRTINDA DüNYAYA YAYILDIĞIMIZ İLK MERKEZ'dir.. Belki ERGENEKON destanı'nın bir benzeri de oralarda yaşanmıştır.. Ama ANADOLU TUFAN'dan önce de, sonra da, MİLAD'dan önce de sonra da yerleştiğimiz vatan edindiğimiz diyardır!.. 

Dünyadaki bütün bilim adamlarının ve aklı başında herkesin kabul ettiği bir gerçek vardır: Hiç bir millet attan TüRKLER kadar yararlanmamış, hiç bir millet AT sırtında TüRKLER kadar uzak diyarlara ulaşmamıştır. 

Ulaşsaydı; Estonya'dan Japonya'ya, Kuzey kutbu Eskimolarından Amerika kızılderililerine kadar o milletin etkisi görülürdü!.. (7) 

üyleyse Ortaasya'da, Anadolu'da, Kafkasya'da, ve tabii Mezopotamya bölgesinde yaşayıp da, Berthold'un dediği gibi, "Ari Avrupalılara medeniyeti öğreten"in kimler olduğunu tesbit etmek, artık zor değildir!. 

Batılılara göre en eski medeniyet MEZOPOTAMYA'dadır... O bölgede Arilerden başka geriye Samiler ile Turaniler kaldığına göre, Arilere de medeniyeti onlardan biri öğrettiğine göre, Mezopotamya'daki halkların hangisi Sami, hangisi Turani imiş, onu tesbit etmek yeterli olacaktır. 


____________________________________________ 
(5) Bayram, Sadi; Mukaddes Kitaplara Göre Hz. Nuh'un Gemisi, Bildiri, Türkoloji Kongresi, 1988 


Demirci Kawa'nın halkı ayaklandırması efsanesi, Kürt ayırımcıları tarafından Milat'tan öncelere götürülür... Aslında biri Isfahanlı, iki ayrı demirci ile ilgili iki ayrı olay birbiriyle karıştırılmıştır. 
Demirci Kabi'nin kralla görüşmesi ve oğlunu kurtarması Milat'tan öncedir. üteki 1400'lü yıllardadır. 


Demirci Kabi, krala oğlunu bağışlaması için yalvarmaktan başka bir şey yapmamıştır... Bu olayı bilmeyen ayırımcılar, "Demirci Kawa'nın isyanda zalim Dehhak'ın sarayını yaktığını, Nevruz ateşinin de oradan kaynaklandığını" iddia ederler. 

İsyan olayı ise, çok yenidir. 1387 yılında Isfahan'da Timur'a karşı ayaklanan bir demirci, sonradan efsaneleşmiştir. Tıpkı 1600'lerde Bolu Beyi'ne karşı ayaklanan Köroğlu gibi... 

Bu demircinin etrafında toplanan halk Timur'un 3000 askerini öldürünce, Timur çok sinirlendi, 70.000 kişiyi idam ettirdi ve Isfahan'ı yaktı!.. 
İşte Kürt bölücüler bu ikinci olayı birinciye yamayarak bir "Kawa Efsanesi" uydurmuşlardır!. Aslında iki demirci de Kürt değildir, şehirlidir. 


Taberi, Milletler ve Hükümdarlar Tarihi, MEB, Ankara, 1991, cilt 1, sf. 238) 

Cemşid Bender adlı sözde tarihçi, bir başka Kürt ayırımcısı Gürdal Aksoy adlı kişiyi "Demirci Kawa'yı Pers kralı Sirus yaptı" diye azarlar!.. SİRUS'un Anadolu'yu fethi M.ü.534'de olduğu için bu yakıştırmayı yetersiz bulur. 

Bender'in savunduğu efsaneye göre, o tarihten 100 yıl daha önce MEZOPOTAMYA'da ASUR kralı DEHHAK'ın omuzunda iki yara çıkar. Doktor kılığına giren şEYTAN, DEHHAK'a her gün iki KüRT gencinin beynini çıkartıp yaralara sürmesini söyler!.. Bunun üzerine bütün gençler DAĞLAR'a kaçar!..Sıra Ninovalı Demirci Kawa oğullarına gelince, Kawa kapar balyozu, çıkar DEHHAK'ın huzuruna, beynini dağıtır. Halk ta isyan edip DEHHAK'ın sarayını yakar, KüRTLER özgürlüğe kavuşur!.. Nevruz ateşi de o günden kalır!.. 

Tarih tutuyor... Gerçekten de ASURLULAR'ın M.ü.2480-609 tarihleri arasında sürmüş olan MEZOPOTAMYA hakimiyeti o günlerde son buluyor. 

Ama NİNOVA'daki son kral ASURBANİPAL'in oğlu SİN-şAR-İşKUN 612'de ölüyor... İsim tutmuyor. Ondan sonra yine ASURBANİPAL'in oğlu 2. AşUR-UBALLİT HARRAN'a çekiliyor, 3 yıl hüküm sürüyor. ASUR krallığını Demirci Kawa değil; MEDLER yıkıyor. Medler de Kawa gibi Ninova'da yaşıyan halk değil; dışardan gelip şehri istila eden bir kavim... 

Yılmaz üztuna, Devletler ve Hanedanlar, Cilt 3 

MEDLER, daha sonraki PARTLAR gibi TüRK kökenlidir... Biz bütün bu efsaneleri en eski kaynaklara giderek ilerde ele alacağız. Cemşid Bender'in dayandığı kaynak olan şehname'den Firdevsi'nin Kürtler hakkında ne dediğini nakledeceğiz. 

(6) Hz. İbrahim devri M.ü.4000 yılları olarak kabul edilir. Bu tarihte Hazar, İran ve Zağros dağları çevresinde ELAMLAR bulunuyordu. 
Elamlar akrabamızdır. Başkentleri Susa idi. Halen Azerbeycan-Karabağ'da Suşa adlı bir şehir bulunmaktadır. 

(Koşay, H.Zübeyir; "Elam and Central Asian Relations" Makaleler ve İncelemeler, Ayyıldız Matbaası Aş, Ankara, 1974, sf.211) 

Pek çok hadiste Türkler'den KANTURA OĞULLARI diye söz edilmektedir. 

Bir rivayete göre Kantura, Hz. İbrahim'in Hacer ve Sara'dan sonraki üçüncü eşidir. Bilindiği gibi Hacer Peygamberimizin dedesi Hz. İsmail'in; Sara İsraillilerin atası Hz. İshak'ın anasıdır. Kantura'nın da altı oğlu olmuştur. 

8. Asırda Abbasi döneminde ilk müslüman Türkler kendilerini "Babamız İbrahim, amcamız İsmail" diye tanıtırlardı. 

Bir rivayet te Kantura kelimesinin Han-ı Turan kelimesinden geldiğidir. Hz. Muhammed'in zamanı Göktürk İmparatorluğu devrine denk gelmektedir. 

Emevi halifesi 2. Yezid'in annesi de bir Türk hakanının kızı idi. 

(Kitapçı, Zekeriya; Hz. Peygamberin Hadislerinde Türkler, Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı, İstanbul, 1986 sf.96, 16) 

(7) Bakınız (1) ve (4) no.lu notlarımızdaki açıklamalar 

email: [email protected]

----------

